
Toyota Unintended Acceleration and the Big Bowl of “Spaghetti” Code (2013) - Ace17
https://www.safetyresearch.net/blog/articles/toyota-unintended-acceleration-and-big-bowl-%E2%80%9Cspaghetti%E2%80%9D-code
======
jaclaz
And it didn't end there and then:

[https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/toyota-pay-12b-hiding-
deadly-...](https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/toyota-pay-12b-hiding-deadly-
unintended-acceleration/story?id=22972214)

... and the settlements went on until at least 2019:

[https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/4145698/5723/in-re-
toyo...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/4145698/5723/in-re-toyota-motor-
corp-unintended-acceleration-marketing-sales/)

